# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Sortie de Planetstorm RC5, les anges en tombent des nues.

## ShinSH

Angels Fall First: Planetstorm est un mod pour Unreal Tournament 3 dont je vous avais déja parlé auparavant. Se situant dans un futur lointain, cette simulation de combat peut vous amener à vous battre à pied ou dans des véhicules (des unités terrestres ou spatiales selon la carte).
 Malgré son contexte fantaisiste, Planetstorm se veut réaliste, et impose une visée via l'ironsight. Vous devrez également gérer votre fatigue, vous empêchant de courir à travers toute la carte. Enfin rien ne vous y empêche, mis à part la honte de se traîner à deux à l'heure au milieu du désert ou d'un grand vaisseau. Car les maps  sont monumentales, celle se situant au sol faisant bien la taille d'une grande carte de Battlefield. Et je ne vous parle pas des cartes dans l'espace, où tous les vaisseaux prenant part à la bataille disposent de tourelles et de postes de pilotages fonctionnels. Y compris pour les vaisseaux mères, qui ont également un hangar pour lancer leurs petits fighters dans le combat. Bref, ce mod a un potentiel énorme, qui n'est gâché que par le manque de joueurs (il en faut bien 32 pour une partie intéressante), malgré la présence de bots.
 Je vous conseille de profiter du week end vous permettant de jouer gratuitement à UT3 pour tester cette nouvelle version, qui inclut deux nouveaux environnements spatiaux, des améliorations au niveau des armes, de la conduite, et de l'inventaire des soldats, ainsi qu'un nouveau système de gestion d'escouade. Le bébé dépasse le giga-octet.

Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Marchemort

Ça devait être à cause du manque de joueurs mais je m'étais vachement ennuyé sur la précèdente version du mode.

----------


## Froyok

:Bave: 
Dommage que je n'aime pas les jeux en réseau et que je n'en ais pas le temps.
Ça à bien failli me pousser à acheter ut3 !

----------


## JeP

Ca a l'air mourtel !

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Mince , installer les mods sous UT3 , c'est beaucoup plus casse bonbon qu'avec les autres jeux steam !

----------


## Sylvine

C'est vraiment jouable cette fois?
Parce que les versions d'avant c'était pas toujours la joie.

----------


## Say hello

Je suis le seul à trouver que les vaisseaux ont une architecture/design très "Homeworld 2"?

(pour moi c'est plutôt un bon point.)

----------


## Jean Pale

> Mince , installer les mods sous UT3 , c'est beaucoup plus casse bonbon qu'avec les autres jeux steam !


Ouais, soit tu double clic sur setup.exe sois tu fous le dossier dans mygames/unreal tournament.

J'ai vu plus dur. Y'a certes quelques exceptions ou faut mettre le dossier dans le dossier du jeu mais en général non.

Après il faut éditer le raccourci pour certains mods, comme beaucoup de jeux dont ArmA. Y'a plus simple, mais y'a surtout beaucoup plus relou  :;):

----------


## schupin

> Mince , installer les mods sous UT3 , c'est beaucoup plus casse bonbon qu'avec les autres jeux steam !


Bah là c'est le mod le plus simple a installer que j'ai vu : 
Tu doubles clic sur le .exe, ça s'installe et ça te demande simplement où est le fichier "UT3.exe"
(il est dans /Steam/SteamApps/common/unreal Tournament 3/binaries)

Et hop, c'est bon ça marche.
(bon après j'ai juste eu le temps de le lancer, de rejoindre une partie, et rien ne se passait après qu'ai choisit ma team, mon équipement et cliqué sur "DEPLOY" ... J'avais pas le temps de regarder plus en profondeur d'où venait le soucis.)

----------


## Endymion

> Je suis le seul à trouver que les vaisseaux ont une architecture/design très "Homeworld 2"?
> 
> (pour moi c'est plutôt un bon point.)


En même temps il y un mod Angels Fall First pour Homeworld 2, il a été commencé avant je crois.

----------


## gros_bidule

Combien de temps avant qu'un éditeur ne s' "inspire" de cette merveille ?
En tout cas, je dis bravo à ce mod, c'est un truc de malade, le saint graal du multijoueur  :;):

----------


## Jean Pale

Vu les autres gros mods UT3, t'inquiètes pas que les éditeurs ont de quoi faire.

----------


## Guybrush_SF

Pareil je me suis fait chier sur l'ancienne version, la faute a un manque de joueur et pourtant c'est le concept de JV qui me fait rever

----------


## eMKa

Bon bah le jeu crash une fois arrivé dans un camp après le spawn : écran noir, PC qui tourne encore, reboot obligatoire.

C'est pas la première fois que ça arrive avec ce mod, donc je vais m'abstenir par la suite sachant qu'il n'y a qu'un serveur qui tourne avec que des bots.

----------


## Montigny

Tin...j'ai lu le titre trop vite et j'ai lu planescapetorment  ::|: 

Autant dire que je me suis jeté sur la new et hmm...déception  :tired:

----------


## M0zArT

Surtout que UT3 est à 8€ au lieu de 20 sur Steam ce week-end !  :;):

----------


## Volcrate

Je suis conquis par ce jeu et je propose d'organiser une partie entre canard prochainement, y a t il des intéressés? (Jouer avec les bots ne m'intéressant pas vraiment  :;):  ).

----------

